# New lizard species found in Peru..



## mantid_mike (Mar 21, 2013)

They look pretty neat. Species: _Enyalioides binzayedi_

_http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/03/new-lizard-species/_


----------



## hierodula (Mar 21, 2013)

Whoa!!!


----------



## BugLover (Mar 21, 2013)

"New Lizard Species Look Like Evil Dinosaur Hybrids"

Are you kidding me? it's adorable! :wub:


----------



## mantid_mike (Mar 21, 2013)

BugLover said:


> "New Lizard Species Look Like Evil Dinosaur Hybrids"
> 
> Are you kidding me? it's adorable! :wub:


I agree. They definitely look awesome, not evil at all.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 21, 2013)

Very cool! Amazing how even after humans practically own the earth, new species are still being uncovered. This guy looks big! I wonder where he and the rest of his species have been living.


----------

